# Super Bowl Overkill



## JohnT (Feb 3, 2014)

Man, did I have fun cooking for the superbowl. Here is the list..

Brazed BBQ baby back beef ribs, 
From Scratch Buffalo Wings, 
Nacho Platter (looked like a work of art) 
Pizza Bagles 
Mac and Cheese with Andouille sausage
1.5 pound shrimp cocktail platter 
beer cheese dip in a pumpernickel bread bowl
Olive/Cheese puffs (homemade)

I really wish I took photos of everything, but the real problem was that there was only 4 of us! This was WAY TOO MUCH FOOD!

I guess it doesn't matter. I had fun cooking.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2014)

You could have made the bread bowl like the one my niece did. Must have been more fun cooking and eating than the game.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like you have plenty of leftovers! Always good.

We had a few friends over.

Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta (paired with champagne - delish!) 
Guacamole (home made) with Blue Corn Tortilla chips
Veggie platter with dip (something possibly healthy)
"Mad Wings" Memphis Dry Rub Chicken Wings (Sams)

The food was definitely better than the game!

SWMBO doesn't like the normal messy hot wing so the dry rub wing was a definite hit.


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 3, 2014)

I had four chicken drumsticks, and buttered french bread topped with raspberry preserves.. Oh and some mac n cheese. I am a little bit jealous.


----------



## Elmer (Feb 3, 2014)

I cooked up some sirloins on the grill (yippie to grilling in Upstate NY in Feb!!!)
side dish of steamed Brocoli.

during 2nd half I treated myself to a sour cherry stout (wasnt that sour)
& a box of toquitos I found in the freezeer!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

Seth we going to have to help you brush up on your cooking skills...
Dont be scaredddd...Its just pots and pans, and you get to do some math with it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2014)

We had chicken wontons, pastrami sliders, oven baked wings (I'm going to stick with the deep fried) with homemade buffalo sauce and homemade blue cheese dressing, bacon wrapped water chestnuts w/homemade BBQ sauce, coleslaw and a cheese platter. I forgot the marinated shrimp that we were going to pan fry, so we had that this evening.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

I tried the oven baked wings one time, and I like you....will always fry mine ...The baked ones just was not as good..
Your bacon wrapped water chestnuts sound really good. are those baked, are what...Would share the recipe for them...I love water chestnuts.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2014)

Buy a can of sliced water chestnuts, pkg of bacon, cut the bacon into fourths, take two slices of water chestnuts, wrap a piece of bacon around them hold it together with a toothpick, put on a cookie sheet, bake at 350 for about a half hour or until bacon is crispy. Make a sauce with 1 cup of Heinz ketchup and 1/2 cup of dark brown sugar, dip each bacon wrapped chestnut into the sauce, place back on cookie sheet, I then spoon the rest of the sauce over all. And then place back in the oven for about 10 minutes


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks julie, will try that for appetizers for mardi gras umbrella party.


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 3, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> Seth we going to have to help you brush up on your cooking skills...
> Dont be scaredddd...Its just pots and pans, and you get to do some math with it.



Ha, actually I enjoy cooking quite a bit, just turned out that I was having a very busy day.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 4, 2014)

Julie/James, 

I am not sure on the exact technique you use for your baked wings, but the method I use gives great results! 

I first steam the wings for 20 minutes. This removes some (but not all) of the fat from the wings. The steaming ensures that the wings stay moist.

I then cover and put them into the fridge over night to chill. 

The next day, I place the cold wings onto a rack that sits on a sheet pan and bake them at 450 degrees for 20 minutes. I them flip each one over and bake for another 20 minutes. 

The minute they come out of the over, I toss in homemade buffalo sauce. Folks swear that I fried them!


----------



## Julie (Feb 4, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Julie/James,
> 
> I am not sure on the exact technique you use for your baked wings, but the method I use gives great results!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks John the only thing I did not do that was different from yours is chill them overnight, actually, I steamed and placed them directly in the oven. I will give this another try and chill overnight before placing them in the oven.


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 4, 2014)

What's the Super Bowl? 

I also bake my wings and they're just as crispy as fried: put them on a mesh rack over the pan on 400f. Cook for 25 minutes, then flip and cook till very browned. They basically deep fry themselves in their own fat. Tastes awesome, and still juicy. We do dry rub with sauce to dip.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 4, 2014)

Man oh man you all get to eat good. Just a big, lean steak and a plain baked potato for me. It was a workout day so can't deviate from the eating plan.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 4, 2014)

WHAT!!!! NO ONE DRINKING SOMETHING SPECIAL WITH ALL OF THESE GOODIES???? It may be a given, but nice to have the fruits of our efforts sharing a line or two.... (or 3, or more LOL)
We uncorked a somewhat young Cab/Merlot and decided to have some meatball Tortellini soup and some wings to go with it!!
Much more enjoyable than either the game or the commercials!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a fryer outside, and I kinda miss cooking them outside..little dragon blood, and a pretty helper always helps....
I will give your baked a try....thanks for the recipe.


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 4, 2014)

I might actually give the baked a try as well since I live in a tower apartment with no access to a frier.


----------



## Julie (Feb 4, 2014)

Floandgary said:


> WHAT!!!! NO ONE DRINKING SOMETHING SPECIAL WITH ALL OF THESE GOODIES???? It may be a given, but nice to have the fruits of our efforts sharing a line or two.... (or 3, or more LOL)
> We uncorked a somewhat young Cab/Merlot and decided to have some meatball Tortellini soup and some wings to go with it!!
> Much more enjoyable than either the game or the commercials!


 
LOL, Gary!!!! We were drinking some 1 1/2 year old Carlos/Bronze blend


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 4, 2014)

Floandgary said:


> sharing a line or two.... (or 3, or more LOL)



Are you sure you have the right forum?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 4, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> What's the Super Bowl?
> 
> I also bake my wings and they're just as crispy as fried: put them on a mesh rack over the pan on 400f. Cook for 25 minutes, then flip and cook till very browned. They basically deep fry themselves in their own fat. Tastes awesome, and still juicy. We do dry rub with sauce to dip.



Same here. putting them on the rack keeps them from braising in their own fat. They come out nice and crispy. I just use S&P before baking, then toss in a mix of Frank's or Texas Pete and melted butter. MMMMMMM!


----------

